# Gateway HX2000 Monitor unable to find driver



## klesmiley (Apr 15, 2011)

There is a generic driver installed. I have searched the web for HX2000 Gateway drivers. There is a download available but it downloaded as HX2000_x.zip. I opened that folder and it has these type files

.cpk - Windows says it can't open this file type
.cab - opens a new folder with other .cab files and it asked if I wanted to extract the files to that location. So I did. But I still don't seem to be able to load it to my monitor.
.xml - opens a script

None of them is an executable and I don't know how to load it. :4-dontkno

Can you help please?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You shouldn't need monitor drivers as the default Windows "Plug n Play" drivers work fine 99.9% of the time. Is there a specific issue you are trying to correct?

And it doesn't look like you have the correct file. Driver files have an .inf file, you simply click on the inf file.

Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Monitor / LCD / HX2000


----------



## klesmiley (Apr 15, 2011)

Dogg said:


> You shouldn't need monitor drivers as the default Windows "Plug n Play" drivers work fine 99.9% of the time. Is there a specific issue you are trying to correct?
> 
> And it doesn't look like you have the correct file. Driver files have an .inf file, you simply click on the inf file.
> 
> Gateway Support - Downloads & Support Documents - Monitor / LCD / HX2000


 Hi thanks, Here's the computer and the problem to be solved.

Win 7; dual monitors are Gateway HX2000 (DVI) and Dell (VGA). Not sure of Dell Model but the issue is with the Gateway.

The problem is that when I click "shutdown" the computer goes through a shutdown cycle and then restarts. After a prolonged period of testing by both myself and the store that built the computer, we finally determined that the monitor is what is keeping it from shutting down. It shuts down perfectly as long as the monitor is turned off very shortly after clicking "start | shutdown." 

I thought maybe it was because there is a problem with the driver which is what precipitated this question.

Regarding the INF file. Yes, there is one but when clicked it just opens like a txt file. It doesn't "do" anything.

I tried to attach it but was not able to. Here is the text from the HX2000.inf file
=====================
;++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
; Gateway HX2000.INF 03/25/09 Ver. 1.00
; Copyright (C) 2008 Gateway Corporation. reserves all rights.
; This is a setup file for HX2000
;++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[Version]
ClassGuid={4D36E96E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=Monitor
Provider= %Gateway%
CatalogFile=HX2000.cat
DriverVer=03/25/2009,1.0
[ClassInstall32]
AddReg=ClassAddReg32
[ClassAddReg32]
HKR,,,,%MonitorClassName%
HKR,,Icon,,"-1"
HKR,,NoInstallClass,,1
[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir=11
HX2000.CopyFiles=23

[SourceDisksNames]
1=%DiskLabel%,,
[SourceDisksFiles]
HX2000.icm=1

[Manufacturer]
%Gateway%=Gateway,NTx86,NTAMD64
[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect.NT=Monitor\GWY00CC
[Gateway]
%HX2000%=HX2000.Install, Monitor\GWY00CC

[Gateway.NTx86]
%HX2000%=HX2000.Install, Monitor\GWY00CC

[Gateway.NTAMD64]
%HX2000%=HX2000.Install, Monitor\GWY00CC


;++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[HX2000.Install]
DelReg=DEL_CURRENT_REG
AddReg=HX2000.AddReg, 1600, DPMS
CopyFiles=HX2000.CopyFiles
;++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[DEL_CURRENT_REG]
HKR,MODES
HKR,,MaxResolution
HKR,,DPMS
HKR,,ICMProfile
[1600]
HKR,,MaxResolution,,"1600,900"
[DPMS]
HKR,,DPMS,,1
;++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[HX2000.AddReg]
HKR,"MODES\1600,900",Mode1,,"31.0-83.0,56.0-76.0,-,+"
HKR,,ICMProfile,0,"HX2000.icm"

[HX2000.CopyFiles] 
HX2000.icm

;++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
[Strings]
MonitorClassName="Monitor"
; InsDisk= ¡§Gateway LCD Monitor installation diskette¡¨
DiskLabel="Gateway INF and ICM Software"
Gateway="Gateway Corporation"
HX2000="Gateway HX2000"

=====================


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

right click and choose install.


----------



## klesmiley (Apr 15, 2011)

Dogg said:


> right click and choose install.


Message box says this INF file does not support this method of installation. :sigh: 

Thanks anyway! :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can also extract the files into a folder on your HDD, then use the update driver option and point Windows to the folder.


----------

